# I made a packing list



## JulieAnne

I am going out of town for a week and am bringing the hedgehogs with me. This is only the second time I've traveled with them so I'm paranoid I'll forget something (and south Mississippi doesn't have many places to get hedgehog stuff). Anywho, I wrote out a packing list, as I usually do for myself any time I travel but this time I started with my hedgie list. I have it saved on my computer now for future reference too and thought I would share it will any other travelers 

The first part of the list are just things I will pack away into the trunk of the care, and the "In car list" are things I will put in a backpack to keep in the front of the car with me for easy access.

*Hedgehog Packing List*

Pop-up dog kennels
Fleece liners
Wheel(s)
Food dishes (and maybe an extra)
Food/Water
Cuddle sacks
Blankets (to cover cage with)
Thermometer (leave one out for the car)
Cleaning solution for cage/wheel
Nail clippers
Probiotics
Flashlight

*In Car List*
Hedgehogs (duh)
Car Carriers
Cuddle sacks (and at least one extra for each hedgie)
Thermometer
Clorox
Wet Ones
Blue towels

If you have anything to add please do so in a comment. I hope this will help others when they travel with their hedgies!


----------



## abbys

Once again, you amaze me with your organization!  Are the blue towels those really thick paper towels? If not, that's the only thing I would add.

Or maybe depending on where you're going, pack some bottled water?


----------



## JulieAnne

They are blue surgical towels. And I am taking my own tap water since that is what they drink already


----------



## abbys

I think you're probably all set! Where are you going?


----------



## JulieAnne

Oh I meant to ask... where do you get the blue towels? Are those like the "garage paper towels"???? 

And I'm going to Mississippi. It's an 8 hr drive. Thankfully my girls did REALLY well last time. I was really impressed. I have family there and was told that if I didn't bring the hedgehogs I just shouldn't bother coming at all LOL


----------



## YourSoJelly

That's a great list! What about something to keep them heated with? I know Mississippi is warm, but a space heater, CHE, or whatever else you use? And what about a light timer? Other than that, you look good as gold! Hope your trip goes well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys

Haha, sounds like your hedgies are spoiled by the whole family. 

I think you can get the blue paper towels at Home Depot or any hardware store.

I hope you have fun on your trip!


----------



## JulieAnne

YourSoJelly said:


> That's a great list! What about something to keep them heated with? I know Mississippi is warm, but a space heater, CHE, or whatever else you use? And what about a light timer? Other than that, you look good as gold! Hope your trip goes well!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My gma has a space heater there and I will just turn the lights out, which is what I do at home. I set an alarm on my phone .

Thank you!


----------



## JulieAnne

abbys said:


> Haha, sounds like your hedgies are spoiled by the whole family.
> 
> I think you can get the blue paper towels at Home Depot or any hardware store.
> 
> I hope you have fun on your trip!


They are!!! And they ALL buy me/the hedgies stuff when they see something we might like or that is hedgie related LOL

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Tom

Maybe buy a sterelite container as a portable cage for more space? (Idk pop-up dog carrier is) seems easy enough and fairly spacious for a temporary cage.


----------



## JulieAnne

The pop up dog kennels are HUGE. They are for 70+ lb dogs. I don't use the sterilite bins b/c they take up too much room in the car.


----------



## Tom

Ooo okay! That sounds good! I was picturing one of those over-the-shoulder small dog carriers!


----------



## JulieAnne

LOL ya that wouldn't work so well! Lol!


----------



## Chloethehedgie7

Great orginized list!


----------



## JulieAnne

Thank you


----------



## victoriajean

Can you tell me more about the probiotics? Thanks


----------

